# How to put transfers to both front and back of shirt



## shovel (Aug 8, 2008)

How to put transfers on front and back of shirt without messing up the other??

How long should I wait to put other transfer on??


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I've never used plastisol, but for normal transfers (sublimation, chromablast, and inkjet) you print the first side and peel the transfer off. Let the shirt cool for a few seconds, then turn the shirt over. Put some copy paper under the first design on the shirt so that the ink doesn't seep into your bottom mat, then I would also put a piece of copy paper between the two layers of the shirt, then press as you normally would. It's actually easier than you think. But again, I have never worked with plastisol transfers. You might want to make a sample shirt first. That's what I do. Work the bugs out before I do the customer's stuff.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Pretty much do it the same for plastisol as Loretta said for other transfers. Another thing you can do is put the bottom platen through the shirt after you press one side, if the shirt is big enough.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The last plastisol transfers that I did was for 70 shirts, front and back...I pressed all the back first, then started the front (pocket)...since the press was just 320F for 6 seconds...no problems encountered and I put nothing between front/back


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

shovel said:


> How to put transfers on front and back of shirt without messing up the other??
> 
> How long should I wait to put other transfer on??


I just separate my shirt on the the press.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ditto what Charles stated. That is exactly how I do them. I guess it would not hurt putting something inside the shirt but I just never bothered. I guess if I mess something up then I will think twice huh

I usually let one side completely cool before I press the second side and this has worked with no problems. 


Katrina


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I do the same as Charles but I recently read a suggestion on one of the transfer vendor's websites to press the first side for half the time, don't peel, flip the shirt and press the back for the full time then peel both. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I would be afraid of the first transfer slipping or shifting while turning it over and then making a double image on the one side.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I do it the same way as Charles for anything below 15 secs , but if your pressing time is for more than 15 secs, i would use a piece of copy paper. Last thing you want is to have ink ruining your pad.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I did it like Charles with nothing underneath it until once it left a ghosting of the first image on the bottom platen pad and I had a heck of a time getting it off so now I either place the platen between the shirt or lay a teflon sheet underneath the shirt.


----------



## SamBella Designs (Sep 19, 2008)

That is some great info. I have wondered the same.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

They I've learned to do it is to do the front pocket (or smaller design) first...then do the larger or back design last......


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i just completed an order of 6o shirts with 2 presses on front (1 color pocket and one color above pocket) one color on sleeve and 2 presses on back. only thing i did was place teflon sheet on the rubber mat bottom platen. i pressed each color with full time. did all front first. then all sleeves. then the back. didn't place anything in between the front and back of shirt. probably would have done what flower boxx said and separate the shirt above and below the platen as if doing silkscreen......unfortunately my heat press isn't made that way.


----------



## inkslingerxx (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry to bring back an old thread but I have an order for three presses. Sleeve, front, and back. Should I press the sleeve first then let it hang off the press for the other two sides.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

It does not matter what order you do them in.....Front does not affect the back or vice versa....But if the sleeve does not have to be under the heat more than once, that is best....


----------



## inkslingerxx (Jan 14, 2013)

royster13 said:


> It does not matter what order you do them in.....Front does not affect the back or vice versa....But if the sleeve does not have to be under the heat more than once, that is best....


Thanks alot royster your info on this forum has helped me out more than once already. I also apologize for all of the newbie questions most I know are common sense but Im just a perfectionist and want the best for my customers. Just wanted to say thanks.


----------

